
Are You Ready To Bar Camp? - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/08/10/are-you-ready-to-bar-camp/
======
jamesbritt
How many folks here have organized or help run a BarCamp?

We're planning another for Phoenix at the end of this year (though there's
little chance this will be a true round-the-clock sleepover deal).

